# Carter 4 release help



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes I Have a target 3 same release basically. You can set it two ways you can fold the claw over your D loop and then click the lock or just do what I do I put the claw near the D loop then click the lock with my thumb I then use My first finger thats on the release and flip the claw around the D loop This way I can hear it click and I know its lock in place. then just put the first finger back onto the release. takes a little practice but it it pretty easy.

What your probably seeing is people putting it near the Dloop pushing the lock in with there thumb and then just angling the release and you can usually get it to close and lock. It won't close by itself by hitting the locking mechanism.


----------



## beuwolf (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you for the reply.. I finally got a few closer looks at it and it's as you say. So, in it's default position the claw is loose and it looks like from the videos I recently saw, as you say, they lock the lever first, with the claw open, then they put it on the d-loop and using their finger pull the claw shut, so that its locked. They did it so quickly it didn't look like they actually touched the claw to close it. I thought it just was one motion. So, given all the different carter releases, the Simple 1 looks like you actually close claw by pushing the lever down, but I could be wrong on that too. Maybe I should have got one of those if that is the case. I just saw a few people using the Target 3 and 4 and thought it would be a much better thing to learn from day one over the wrist release.

Thanks.


----------



## beuwolf (Jul 14, 2012)

MentalMisfit.. do you know how to adjust how many pounds it can lock down to? My bow (Brute X due in next week) is set to 50#s initially. I don't want to bust my nose pulling back and having it not hang on and release early. The one page instructions don't indicate what it's default # is at and how to adjust it to handle more. Well, there is info to adjust the sensitivity just not sure if there is a good way to ensure it can handle whatever # I set my bow at.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds like the serving is to fat for the release to close, you will need a loop made out of loop material.


----------



## Tim Bouvry (Jul 4, 2012)

I shoot a carter 4 plus with the lightest spring and almost no travel. So it releases the moment i apply pressure on the thumbtrigger.

I always push the lock then put the hook around the d-loop and close the hook with one finger. I never had the problem you disscribe but i think the lock is hard to push.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

beuwolf said:


> MentalMisfit.. do you know how to adjust how many pounds it can lock down to? My bow (Brute X due in next week) is set to 50#s initially. I don't want to bust my nose pulling back and having it not hang on and release early. The one page instructions don't indicate what it's default # is at and how to adjust it to handle more. Well, there is info to adjust the sensitivity just not sure if there is a good way to ensure it can handle whatever # I set my bow at.


The simple one does close with the locking button my friend has one but I think the target 3 has a crisper release you made a good choice. Once you do it enough times you don't even have to think or focus on the claw. If you have some old shoe laces just tie some together close to your draw length and you can practice shooting the new release before the bow gets to you. Can find you tube videos on them. 


To adjust the tension you just change the springs. I started 2 up from the standard spring at first to get a good feel for the release and am now just one up.


----------



## beuwolf (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone care to explain the spam rejection thing? This message got a score of > 5 and it prevents me from posting it. I wrote a couple sentences and it keeps on getting rejected. the FAQ doesn't explain anything about rejection scores either.


----------



## beuwolf (Jul 14, 2012)

So how do you determine the default setting that it can handle and from the instructions, it's not clear to me how I set it up to handle say 60lb and 70lb without starting to pull back and bust my nose because it releases too soon due to force? I am not entirely sure what the extra springs do. I did attach it to my d-loop string spool, locked it, and pulled as hard as I could and it did not release..but I am not sure if that is a good test compared to a 70lb bow setting or not. I would like to understand if I should change the springs or not and if so.. why


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

The release does not release until you touch the trigger how you have thre trigger set is important hair trigger does catch newbies in the face if they aren't used to it :tongue:


----------

